# Legal Advice



## the_door (Aug 7, 2009)

Right ok, marriage gone down the pan. Currently we live together but there is a baby on the way. 

We've reached the end of the marriage and looking to divorce. We own a house together which unfortunately has a loan on top. The wife has spoken to some legal bod who has said that she'll take on the mortgage until the house is sold and I will have to take on the loan. Is that right? That leaves me with a big amount of debt to pay off while she's home free?

What options do I have available?

Thanks


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

If you sell the house for more than what is currently owed on it then you two will split the equity in the home. If there is no equity then you need to sell the house for as close to the loan as possible and then you would be equally for anything left the sale of the house didn't cover if it sells for less than the loan.

Get a lawyer...

Preacher


----------

